# calculating lawn size - that was too easy!



## dad311

Im sure Im not the 1st person to do this, but Im still amazed.

Google maps can calculate your lawn size. Just select satellite and right click, select measure.

Dont know how I missed this until now. I thought my lawn was just under 1 acre, come to find out, its 39, 850 sq ft.

Thanks Google.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

dad311 said:


> Don't know how I missed this until now. I thought my lawn was just under 1 acre, come to find out, its 39, 850 sq ft.


Thanks for letting us know about that feature being in Google maps -- I used to use other sites for area calculations.

But, um, 39,850 sqft _*is*_ just under 1 acre -- 1 acre would be 43,560, so you have a little over 91% of an acre.


----------



## RichS

Hmmm. Mine only shows "measure distance", which has linear distance, as I've used for a while - nothing for area. Do you see other options under "measure"?

For area, I've used https://www.mapdevelopers.com/area_finder.php, which allows you to zoom in on a Google map and then click as many points as you want to form a complete polygon, and calculates the area. I can wind around my driveway, house borders, etc., etc, to find actual lawn area (23.7k, fwiw).


----------



## pennstater2005

RichS said:


> Hmmm. Mine only shows "measure distance", which has linear distance, as I've used for a while - nothing for area. Do you see other options under "measure"?
> 
> For area, I've used https://www.mapdevelopers.com/area_finder.php, which allows you to zoom in on a Google map and then click as many points as you want to form a complete polygon, and calculates the area. I can wind around my driveway, house borders, etc., etc, to find actual lawn area (23.7k, fwiw).


That is the best one of those I have ever used.


----------



## dad311

RichS said:


> Hmmm. Mine only shows "measure distance", which has linear distance, as I've used for a while - nothing for area. Do you see other options under "measure"?
> 
> For area, I've used https://www.mapdevelopers.com/area_finder.php, which allows you to zoom in on a Google map and then click as many points as you want to form a complete polygon, and calculates the area. I can wind around my driveway, house borders, etc., etc, to find actual lawn area (23.7k, fwiw).


Use measure distance and click the points around the yard. Make sure your start and stop point are the same. It should show you the area in sq ft. You can also search for it on youtube, thats where I found it.


----------



## dad311

ken-n-nancy said:


> dad311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how I missed this until now. I thought my lawn was just under 1 acre, come to find out, its 39, 850 sq ft.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us know about that feature being in Google maps -- I used to use other sites for area calculations.
> 
> But, um, 39,850 sqft _*is*_ just under 1 acre -- 1 acre would be 43,560, so you have a little over 91% of an acre.
Click to expand...

Yep, for the last 20 years I guessed "almost an acre" guess I was correct.


----------



## arrigetch peaks

I found mine out using the polygon feature. It shows area and perimeter. I crossed checked the perimeter with a wheel measuring tool, and I had a difference of 2 feet in a 160 foot length, which is negligible.


----------



## Belgianbillie

my preferable one is sodsolutions.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Thank you! This made the chore I dreaded most so easy. Total 14K sf...10K back yard + 4K front. All my weird little lawn zones between mulch beds and walkways are are now nailed down pretty close. Thanks!


----------

